# Ventri mask



## emergancyjunkie (Sep 14, 2011)

What is this used for

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2011)

A Venturi mask is used to deliver oxygen at a precise concentration, or, specific fiO2, if you prefer. 

They're not often used prehospital. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## LondonMedic (Sep 14, 2011)

Venturi masks deliver a fixed FiO2. They do this by using the venturi effect to entrain room air into the gas flow thus 'diluting' the oxygen being supplied to the facemask.

They are useful in patients who need oxygen therapy titrated to maintain a target SpO2 or PaO2.


----------



## Nerd13 (Sep 14, 2011)

These are most frequently seen in the EMS world on transfers. Frequently on COPD pts for the ability to get the specific concentration. They're actually pretty neat. 

Unfortunately, I frequently see pts with both a venturi mask and a nasal cannula on. This always drives me nuts. Why not put them on a NRB or simple mask if they really need the extra Os to maintain SpO2? That's the end of my rant on that...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

I have done transfers for near three years, only seen a handful of venturi masks. 

COPDers are normally just on cannulas. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerd13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have done transfers for near three years, only seen a handful of venturi masks.
> 
> COPDers are normally just on cannulas.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Must be more prevalent out of our local hospital then. I don't think they're really using them correctly anyway since they like to put pts on both the venturi and the NC but they keep trying anyway. I've seen a lot lately so it's probably just a trend and it'll die down soon. I say that they are directed towards COPD pts because that's what my textbooks and educational stuff always said. Most of the pts we take that are going out on any type of oxygen device have some sort of COPD anyway so its hard to say whether they actually choose venturi for COPD or just because they felt like it with that pt on that day.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 15, 2011)

A wonderful device, shame we have cooked booked EMS care. A great device delivering the percentage not just flow.. In the earlier years, it was nice to initially obtain your patient out of the severe hypoxia state and then be able to switch over to Venturi and deliver the appropriate level.. and monitor and adjust accordingly and appropriately. Not all patients need or should have 90-100% oxygen. 

I look for a come back or similar, as we are seeing less and less oxygen therapy being brought back into patient care standards. 

Many fail to recognize, that oxygen truly is a drug. It and alike all drugs there are side effects and contraindications to it. 

R/r 911


----------



## rhan101277 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ridryder911 said:


> A wonderful device, shame we have cooked booked EMS care. A great device delivering the percentage not just flow.. In the earlier years, it was nice to initially obtain your patient out of the severe hypoxia state and then be able to switch over to Venturi and deliver the appropriate level.. and monitor and adjust accordingly and appropriately. Not all patients need or should have 90-100% oxygen.
> 
> I look for a come back or similar, as we are seeing less and less oxygen therapy being brought back into patient care standards.
> 
> ...



I have seen devices that have percentage settings when I do an occasional trach transfer.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

O2 percent locks ^

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerd13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ridryder911 said:


> A wonderful device, shame we have cooked booked EMS care. A great device delivering the percentage not just flow.. In the earlier years, it was nice to initially obtain your patient out of the severe hypoxia state and then be able to switch over to Venturi and deliver the appropriate level.. and monitor and adjust accordingly and appropriately. Not all patients need or should have 90-100% oxygen.
> 
> I look for a come back or similar, as we are seeing less and less oxygen therapy being brought back into patient care standards.
> 
> ...



Can you comment on the local hospital putting both a venturi mask and a nasal cannula on a pt? Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 15, 2011)

When we transfer trach pts the hospitals give them to us for the transfer. I probably use them 2-3 times a month.


----------



## LondonMedic (Sep 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> When we transfer trach pts the hospitals give them to us for the transfer. I probably use them 2-3 times a month.


Via T-piece or via trache mask?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

Trache mask


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 16, 2011)

i use these for mouth breathers, who don't need an NRB or the bipap.  We also use them transitionally before putting someone on an NRB


----------



## emergancyjunkie (Sep 16, 2011)

How often would this be found on bls rigs

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

emergancyjunkie said:


> How often would this be found on bls rigs
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD



We dont carry them.

If we need it we get it from the hospital


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2011)

emergancyjunkie said:


> How often would this be found on bls rigs
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD



It wouldn't, unless it's on a patient.


----------

